# Long Lost Reunion



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi everyone, my name is Dovanna and I am Derek's wife. I would like to share a touching story about how anyone has the ability to touch the lives of complete strangers in ways that could completely change their lives with very little effort. Last night I received a message on my answering machine from a woman - we'll call her Dorothy. The message said that she wasn't sure if she was calling the right number but she was looking for a "Jennifer" Jones. She said that they had been friends but had lost touch over the years and she couldn't seem to find her anyway. Dorothy left her phone number and hung up the phone. When i listened to the message I decided to call her back and let her know that "Jennifer" Jones did not live here and i did not know her. She proceeded to tell me that she was 89 years old and her husband was in his 90's and lately all they seem to be doing is going to the funerals of their family and friends. Because of this they have been reflecting on their lives and decided they wanted to get in touch with an old friend they had not seen for many many years. They used to do everything together but eventually lost contact. Some time before they lost contact, "Jennifer" had been diagnosed with breast cancer and had some other health issues and as far as "Dorothy" knew, Jennifer may not even be alive. The last Dorothy knew, Jennifer lived on York Mills Rd in Toronto but wasn't sure where. When she called information 411, they gave her my phone number since our last name is JONES and we live on York Mills Rd. Well Dorothy told me all about her friendship with Jennifer and so I offered to look up on the computer to see if i could find anything for her. She didn't have a computer and didnt' know how to use one. She thanked me so much and i went looking for her. They only thing we knew about was the number 304. I figured this was an apartment number so i decided to go downstairs in my own apartment buiding to apartment number #304. I knocked on the door but no one was home. So i knocked on the door across from her and a lady answered. She didn't speak english but could tell me she did not know the name "Jennifer" Jones. Since #304 wasn't at home, I thought i would take the extra 2 minutes and go down to the first floor and look at the directory. Well i went through the names and there just happened to be a J. Jones living in #804. I thought wow this would be crazy - so i went up to #804 and knocked on the door. Guess who answered? "Jennifer" Jones!!!! I told her i received a call at my apartment from someone looking for her. I told her it was an old friend and when i said her name she got very excited. She invited me in and we talked about the whole situation for a while. When i left, I gave her the number of her friend that was looking for her. She called her right away and reunited on the phone. Both friends were extremely happy. After they talked, Dorothy called me back to thank me and called me her angel. She said she couldn't believe the thoughtful gesture coming from a complete stranger. So this is how we left it - Dorothy has invited me and my husband Derek to bring Jennifer to see them for tea so they can reunite and meet the total stranger that has changed their lives. We will be doing this in the next couple of weeks. So that's the story! It has changed me. 
And one cute note about this - this morning i received a thank you card from Jennifer Jones who happened to live one floor below me in the mail slot. Our cute Puppy Radar, walked over to the door and picked up the letter and brought it over to me on the couch. Very cute. Well i hope you liked this story and the lessen is that you could literally put in 2 hours of time and completely change someones' life forever! 
Dovanna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that is a neat story, Dovanna.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dovanna, first of all - welcome to the forum! It's nice to 'meet' Derek's wife, finally. 

What a moving story! Thank you for sharing that. It is so true that you just never know how much you might positively affect a person's life until you do. Sometimes it only takes a minute and the universe gets totally realigned for you and for others. 

I would love to hear how the reunion goes, so please update us when you can.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Dovanna! What a touching story - its amazing how things turn out when we follow our "gut" so to speak. I am happy for you and the woman who now is in touch with her long lost friend. Hugs to you and your lovely Radar


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dovanna,
You've shared a very touching story. Please let us know how the reunion goes. We really don't know when something we do or say could change someone's life. 

Susan
PS - I'm glad all is well with all of you and Radar since Derek hasn't posted in a few days.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the story, it brought a tear to my eye. Very touching.

Welcome to the forum Dovanna.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Dovanna
What a nice way to introduce yourself to the forum. Neat story.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

What a special and touching story. Thanks for sharing it with us. Jennifer and Dorothy are indeed blessed in many ways.

Jonda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Dovanna!

Wow, what a weird story.. Very touching!

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Radar's Mom. 

That is such a sweet story, thanks for sharing it with us. You never know what or who is around the corner in this life, or why we are put in the middle of some things. That call was meant to go to you, because he knew that you would go the extra mile and reunite them. 


You should feel very good about what you did.:whoo: 
Tell Derek how lucky he is to have you.:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great story Dovanna!
The question I have for you is:Is Jennifer elderly too?I wondered if they all 3 were similiar in ages.Please let us know how their reunion goes....that is a really sweet thing to do...there certainly ISN'T enough of that going around the world.But hopefully it will inspire others......Thanks!:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dovanna,

What a beautiful story. My mother is 82 and I know if something like what you described happened to her, it would make her so wonderfully happy. Thank you for sharing yourself and taking the time to brighten the lives of two special friends. 

Hugs & God bless you,
Leslie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dovanna, what a great story - and the best part is not only do the old friends get to reuinte, but you Derek and Radar have 3 NEW friends!!
It was so nice of you to give your time like that and help out others!!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

What a sweet & touching story. Please keep us updated & how things went.
Great to meet you & glad Derek FINALLY gave up his computer long enough for you to use it!:biggrin1:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*What a sweet story of serendipity!*

And welcome....we Knew Derek's wife had to be a saint! LOL. eace:

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes yes, Trish......Saint! 

What a wonderful story  PLEASE....let us know how the tea date goes, that is so incredibly touching and gracious of you to help find the lost friend.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great story Dovanna. Please do keep us updated. We want to know all about Dorothy and Jennifer. And I love that Radar brought you the note--- he must have known it was special and not to be shredded. 

And... welcome to the forum. You need to have your very own sign-in and avatar. Derrick will show you how.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Nice to "Meet" you all finally!*

Hi everyone, I would like to say thank you so much for welcoming me to the forum and thank you for all the nice things you all said about me and my story. It is exactly this kind of feedback and response that drives people to keep on doing these kinds of things. To tell you the truth, I was always helpful like this until i moved to Toronto and found myself second guessing my want to help others because of how others were treating me. But hearing you all say what you have, you have renewed my spirit and completely reminded me why I love to help other people in the first place. So thank you everyone again, and i will definitely keep you updated about the reunion. Have a great night everyone!!
Dovanna


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

HI, Dovanna. Thank you for sharing your touching story. There were a couple points you mentioned that I definately loved hearing. First you did a foavor for 2 other people but you, too, shared the joy. Second, in this case you didn't even need a computer, but you were willing to take a personal step. And third, through all this we got to "meet" you and hear a great story.

Thank you again.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks to you all for Welcoming My Wife Dovanna like that..you are all very gracious and most Hospitable as well. Dovanna has always been like that...she really has a thing for the elderly and she always gets mushy when she sees an older couple that have been together for forty or fifty years...she always sees the two of us like that...it gets her weepy....and I Love Her Very Much for that.

Derek


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Dovanna,

Welcome to the forum.  It's nice to finally meet Radar's mom:biggrin1: and thanks for sharing the sweet story with us.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That is a great story. A little bit of kindness changed so many lives. Dovanna, you are an angel today!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Dovanna and welcome.That was a very heart warming story.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dovanna,

Halfway through your touching tale the hair on my arms began to stand on end. I do believe you were put in that place at that moment in time to give joy to someone(s) whose life has seen a great deal of loss. It will indeed change the lives of all involved and you're all better for it. I want to cheer, but it's getting harder to see through the tears running down my cheeks so I'll stop now. Wonderful, wonderful story.:cheer2:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Dovanna,
I just read this thread and your heartwarming story.
By taking the time to listen to the elderly woman and solve the puzzle you have given these old friends such pleasure and the gift of reunion!
Your gift is the obvious admiration and love from your hubby and the pleasure of seeing these ladies reunited.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Dovanna, and thanks also for taking the time to do something for someone else. You will be blessed...


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Well I know I said thanks for Welcoming My wife to the forum but I forgot to mention that later on Dovanna got a really nice card from the Woman in our building thanking her very much for the reunion and the Woman was thanking Dovanna so graciously for her help. We have yet to meet them all for tea but I am looking forward to it. I will try and keep everone in the loop on this since you are just so great when it comes to this kind of stuff.

Derek


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow! What an amazing story!!
I guess it was simply meant to be!!

Welcome Dovanna! And thank you so much for that inspiring moment!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Derek, can't wait to hear all about. Don't forget to takes some pics and post them here.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What a great story, sometimes it just takes a little bit of time out of our busy lives to help or change someone else's life. It should give a true feeling of satisfaction for doing your good deed.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great story. How a few hours can change everyone's life. Now Dovanna you don't think it was luck that it was you that she called do you? It was heaven sent because they knew you would help them..........:angel: :amen:


----------

